# Android 5.0 Jellybean?!?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Has anyone else heard of the so-called drop in june of the new 5.0JB? Seems a little odd considering less than 1% of users are even on 4.0 ICS yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

and the Bionic will not even being seeing 4.0 until summer now. So it doesn't even matter if it comes in June, because the Bionic will still be on 2.3 at that time. So pissed at Moto right now.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

That was pretty much my thought process when i read that bs.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## secsist (Nov 9, 2011)

I doubt we will see 5.0 in the second qtr unless it is specifically design to compete with and run along side Windows 8 for mobile devices. I would think more like Q4 2012 or Q1 2013.

If it does come out in Q2 i better get it on my Transformer Prime though!!!


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

ICS was announced at Google I/O in June of 2011, which is where this rumor is coming from. Its actually very likely that it will be unveiled, but it will most like be Q4 2012 before it's fully released to manufacturers.

On a side note, I think updates for VZW are closer than the timeline shows. Moto is basically all-in on the Droid Razr at this point, there's no way that some of their mid-range phones from early last year will get the new build before it does. VZW has put too much time and money into that product to let someone else get the "first non-Nexus with ICS" glory. We all have seen how tight-lipped they are regarding updates, so rather than allow Moto to show it in "testing" phase, and get a bajillion calls from Razr/Bionic/D3/D4 owners asking confused CS reps when the updates will be ready, they make it seem like it hasn't even started yet, and surprise everyone with a Q1 release.

Its brilliant, really, if you think about it.


----------

